# Adding weight to Jigs/;Lures



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

I have a few jigs (diamond and spoons) and lures (Yozuri and rattle traps) that are in the 1/2 -1 oz range. Problem is that they can be hard to toss when the wind is blowing and just dont go that far. I do have bigger jig heads but the hooks just seem way to big. So.... 

What is the best way to add weight to a jig or lure? I tried doing the inline sinker thing, but I had a lot of helicoptering with line twists. Do split shots work?

Thx,

Jeff


----------



## shogun (Jan 24, 2003)

For rattle traps, I drill a hole on the bottom of the lure & add BBs. I then seal the hole with epoxy.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

you could always use split shots, just keep them about 8" away from the lure. i've used a 3-way swivel with a snap lock with storm lures... don't see why it wouldn't work with otherl lures and jigs. for the sinker... use 6-8" of leader for the lure. if you're using plastics, i always keep some finishing nails in my bag... just slide them down the base of the hook... it'll give you that extra bit of weight to either get out there with light plastics or get into that strike zone.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

if its windy you ned to snug any weight up to the lure...otherwise it will spin on the cast and tangle...you can drill and fill...its not that hard to do...i would fill it with splitshot instead of bbs...lead is heavier than copper...they also sell stick on weights...test them before you fish with them...make sure you don't screw up the action and track they run...hope this helps


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Get a Salmon Rod 8 1/2'Rated for 3/8-1oz lures/that should help.If your using jigs you can put a 1/2-2oz trolling sinker 24-36" away from the jig or(I learned this from Surphishing at IRI)use a 3 way swievel clip on a 3/4-2oz weighttie a lenth of line to the sweivel(24-36")and the jig.Theres no way in hell that you can put a weight ahead of a Plug,Rattle Trap,or Spoon(unless it real tiny 1/16oz or less with an extra sweivel).A longer rod is always a plus.


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Egg sinkers *or bullet shaped "worm" sinkers will solve your problem.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Oh Yeah*

I seen guys at IRI use egg sinkers to get lures down too;I think they tread the line around the egg sinker so it doesn't slide down the line.They also use a 24-36" leader too and had good results.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Thanks everyone*

I guess I will have to try all of these tips and see what works best. 

I have seen others using the carolina type rig ( with a 3 way swivel or dropper loop and a 2-3 oz sinker), I even tried this, but kept helicoptering, I guess i have to find the right match between the lure and weight.

Will see.

Jeff


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Plugs, jigs, lures and such......*

I use bombers alot, segmented and solid alike. If there is no wind, I'll just hook it on the snap I have at the end of my line. If there is a little wind, I'll switch to ones that I have attached a six inch, vinyl covered leader to. I have found that the sanp swivel and lead add just enough weight along with the lure to toss it right. Tight lines....


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

For the Storm type lures I have taken some "net weights" - basically just a 3" long X 1/4" piece of lead, and literally just rammed it inside of the jig. Took a cigerette lighter and sealed it. Now my 
Storms weigh an ounce more.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Clyde said:


> Took a cigerette lighter and sealed it.


Uh oh, still smoking huh? Me too.


----------

